# Where the **** are my abs?



## Charl (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey guys I need some tips for getting my abs to pop more. I’m 5’10” 190lbs. I’m guessing 14% BF. I obviously need to drop more body fat. I have my diet locked down. And I’ve been running everyday(almost) for 20 mins. Burning around 350-400 cals. Then I’ll hop right into my workout. I’m leaving for vacation at the end of the month and would like for my abs to pop a little more. Should I cut carbs down significantly? I guess I’m just looking if I should do more cardio each day and double my abs workouts?


Dailey food intake. 

219grams of carbs
80grams of fat
202grams of protein

Thanks fellas. I’m going to post this in other forums as well.


----------



## Jin (Feb 18, 2020)

A lot of abdominal aesthetics have to do with genetics. 

The other biggest factor is bodyfat. Not much you can do in a matter of 10 days.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 18, 2020)

you aren't going to see your abs well until you get to 10%, the amount they "pop" is more genetic then anything like Jin said.
Since you are in a hurry and it won't be for that long, your best bet is no carbs until vacation, that will get rid of some subcutaneous water and make you appear leaner then you are. Intermittent fasting will help as well, the shorter the eating window the better.


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

They're there, based upon your avatar photo. Just a little more bodyfat to lose, not much. 

Add in walks during your day. They'll burn Cals without making you hungry, like true workouts tend to do. Track your steps, progressively add more throughout your day, especially after meals.

Oops, I missed the 10 day part. Start now for summer!!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 18, 2020)

Also make sure your ab training is like your weight training. You need resistance to make them hypertrophy. Tons of reps aren’t actually beneficial compared to loading them with resistance!


----------



## German89 (Feb 18, 2020)

I often ask myself the same thing..

..where the fuk are my abs?


----------



## Charl (Feb 18, 2020)

Forgot to mention I added 500 mgs of tren ace a week and half ago. I thinking I’ll probably do a low carb diet till I go and eat 50 grams of carbs each day before my workouts.


----------



## Charl (Feb 18, 2020)

German89 said:


> I often ask myself the same thing..
> 
> ..where the fuk are my abs?



Hahaha I’ve been saying it for some time now


----------



## Charl (Feb 18, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Also make sure your ab training is like your weight training. You need resistance to make them hypertrophy. Tons of reps aren’t actually beneficial compared to loading them with resistance!



Yeah I think part of the reason is not going as hard as I should during my abs workouts. Just not used to working them out like this!


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 18, 2020)

I prefer clen but good ole eca stack will help a bit as well.


----------



## Charl (Feb 19, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> I prefer clen but good ole eca stack will help a bit as well.



Never tried clen


----------



## German89 (Feb 19, 2020)

Charl said:


> Never tried clen



Have you used ephedrine?
Yohimbine?
Helios?


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

Charl said:


> I thinking I’ll probably do a low carb diet till I go and eat 50 grams of carbs each day before my workouts.



Be aware, all this is really just doing is just manipulating water. This first good meal or umbrella drink on vacation, it's coming right back.

You left yourself 10 days, don't expect miracles. Learn from this, and give yourself plenty of time before summer gets here. If you're asking this same question on May 20th, you're dead to me!  :32 (18):


----------



## Charl (Feb 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> Have you used ephedrine?
> Yohimbine?
> Helios?



Heard of the first two. Not that last one.


----------



## Trump (Feb 19, 2020)

don’t bother it’s horrible and does nothing for fat burning



Charl said:


> Never tried clen


----------



## German89 (Feb 19, 2020)

Charl said:


> Heard of the first two. Not that last one.



helios is a combo, caffeine, albuterol, and yohimbine.  I don't mind it... Makes me feel weird at the start then, tapers off. 

I don't mind clen, I don't think it did much for me.  I'll have to give it another shot to determine that.  I sweat a lot during cardio.

ephedrine and yohimbine combo is my fav. 

and than you have DNP.

Lots of things can help.  Even phent, or sibutramine to help suppress your hunger.

As CJ said, you only have 10 or 9 days now.. These are things you can look into after your vacation.


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> I often ask myself the same thing..
> 
> ..where the fuk are my abs?



1 night and you'll know where they are


----------



## German89 (Feb 19, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> 1 night and you'll know where they are



... 1. Night. Hmmm.. okaayyy?


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> 1 night and you'll know where they are



You wouldn’t last 3 minutes. You have no idea what you’d be up against.

and I don’t mean you’d be satisfied after 3 minutes. I mean you would be crippled.


----------



## Trump (Feb 19, 2020)

helios is injectable ain’t it? 



German89 said:


> helios is a combo, caffeine, albuterol, and yohimbine.  I don't mind it... Makes me feel weird at the start then, tapers off.
> 
> I don't mind clen, I don't think it did much for me.  I'll have to give it another shot to determine that.  I sweat a lot during cardio.
> 
> ...


----------



## DF (Feb 19, 2020)

Decent abs will happen around 10% body fat.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 19, 2020)

OP here is the truth ... nothing is going to make a substantial change in 10 days ... you look good ... start putting your effort into planning your vacation and having a great time ... worry about abs and other body improvements when you get back over the next 90 days where you can actually make noticable improvements ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 19, 2020)

Charl said:


> Hey guys I need some tips for getting my abs to pop more. I’m 5’10” 190lbs. I’m guessing 14% BF. I obviously need to drop more body fat. I have my diet locked down. And I’ve been running everyday(almost) for 20 mins. Burning around 350-400 cals. Then I’ll hop right into my workout. I’m leaving for vacation at the end of the month and would like for my abs to pop a little more. Should I cut carbs down significantly? I guess I’m just looking if I should do more cardio each day and double my abs workouts?
> 
> 
> Dailey food intake.
> ...



After 100 days of this....If you dont have them......look into other issues.  

But abs are the last thing on the body to "pop"


----------



## German89 (Feb 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> helios is injectable ain’t it?



Yup. Inject right up the ahole. 

It's a oral


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> Yup. Inject right up the ahole.
> 
> It's a oral



Booty bump with Helios , will save on the liver.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> don’t bother it’s horrible and does nothing for fat burning



not sure how you can say that when there are actual studies that prove it. Some people do experience bad side effects though, others can ramp up the dose quite high no problem. Thats why it's best to start at 20-40mcg and work up slowly when you first use it. I think it really shines when you are sub 10% and working to get that stubborn body fat off, pushing for 6% and lower. in the teens it will still help some, the water weight loss will be apparent quickly, but at that high of a body fat level you should be losing fat quickly enough no problem as long as you are on top of your diet and cardio.


----------



## Trump (Feb 19, 2020)

I can say that because I have used it and it does fook all. I have never been sub 10% though so can’t comment there. Shaking like a shitting dog and heart pounding out my chest ain’t for me. A week dnp beats 6 months clen hands down



brock8282 said:


> not sure how you can say that when there are actual studies that prove it. Some people do experience bad side effects though, others can ramp up the dose quite high no problem. Thats why it's best to start at 20-40mcg and work up slowly when you first use it. I think it really shines when you are sub 10% and working to get that stubborn body fat off, pushing for 6% and lower. in the teens it will still help some, the water weight loss will be apparent quickly, but at that high of a body fat level you should be losing fat quickly enough no problem as long as you are on top of your diet and cardio.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 19, 2020)

Opinions vary, but 10 days is plenty of time for progress. 

Switch the running for HIIT. Hit a 1000 calorie deficit for 10 days. Bump the protein, cut the carbs. That should be about 3lbs of fat...give or take. That would be a noticable difference. 

Be sure some of your HIIT is upper body. Battle ropes or some other homo shit. 

Also, be wary of calorie calculators. To burn 400 cals in 20 mins of running, you'd be doing like 10-12mph the entire time. That's a ridiculous speed, unless you're some Kenyan marathon freak. 

You can do clen if you want...but on that kind of restriction you'll cramp up. 

Good luck...enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

Genetics and diet is gonna be the determining factor for abs. Though I think they’re overrated!


----------

